# Did my last cut for the year



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I cut up all the leaves and grass for the last time this year today. Still have a few trees that still have leaves on them so one more time in Jan should be the last time before the grass starts to grow again in late Feb or early Mar. 
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Things are sure different in your part of the country.We were done first of November and that was late just playing around acctually.Normally mid October at the latest.Then thats it until late April.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just did the same thing about 3 weeks ago but mainly to mulch up the leaves. I took the MMM off and stored it so I can use the tractor for skidding some logs and till the garden this spring with the pto tiller.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief thats all i really did was mulch up the leaves but i had some weeds growing to so it made it look more uniform getting the weeds cut.
Jody


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Be careful milching leaves with a lawn tractor. About 2 years ago I was mulching leaves at night by the use of headlights in an area I mow frequently. Leaves piled up in front of the deck, and built up to the point that they were packed around the low mounted front muffler on my White (MTD). In the dark I couldn't see them, but noticed sparks coming out my grass discharge chute. I was lucky, in that I could get to a fire extuinguisher before I had more damage than a ruined belt and scorched paint.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like I was even ahead of johndeere finishing in Nov. I mowed the week before the 4th of July and again the middle of Sept. No rain in our monsoon seaspm and doesn't look like there's going to be any snow either. It's around 60 deg. here today.......


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I am ahead of all of you, I finished mine up in mid October, just before the first snow.:lmao:

Jody and others, I truly envy y'all (I've been practicing my southern drawl) in that you have such a long growing season.


----------



## hdkeno (Sep 17, 2003)

I did my last cut withn the JD actually mid November,as well as leaf pickup. Reluctantly put the green girl to bed for the winter weekend of December 12th or so. Will take her out again early April or soon as weather breaks,sometimes late March for Spring cleanup,and aeration. Happy Holidays Ken


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good news Jody  --------- Now you can come over and finish mulching up my property too if want. 

Andy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Dec.*

I actually mowed grass in mid December in western New York.Unheard of,last year we had 3 feet of snow.


----------

